# satin balls



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi Sam! Goat milk is good and as for the satin ball recipe.....just type 'satin balls' in the forum search bar above here, and you will get the recipe! Don't forget....you must feed them raw!! LOL!



PS The recipes are basic the same except one calls for Vegetable oil and one calls for Lard......use the vegetable oil.... lard is way too much fat and can go rancid faster!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

When did being able to feel a rib cage on a dog become a bad thing?


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> When did being able to feel a rib cage on a dog become a bad thing?


No kidding! Is he actually underweight or is everyone so used to seeing [email protected]$$ dogs that that has become the new norm? Feel his rib cage. When you run your hand along it, how does it feel? Run you hand along the back of your hand with you fingers out straight. You should be able to feel the ribs the way you can feel the bones I your hand. Now make a fist and run your fingers along the tops of your knuckles. You can both feel and see the dips in between the bones. If his rib cage feels like that, which pronounced dips between the bones, that's too thin. If he really is too thin, just up his food portions a bit. Satin balls are for putting weight on a dog who is severely underweight and won't eat or for quickly putting on a few pounds on a show dog for the ring. For a thin pet who needs healthy weight gain, it should be slow and steady gain. Satin balls are more for putting weight on fast, and I think they're overused to bulk up dogs who just need a portion increase.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I feel my dogs ribs, but my bet says they are great (except Cayenne) she has to loose 1/2 pound. A lot of it has to do with the bone structure. Bella does not look skinny and she is the same height a Sage, Bella is 6.50 pounds, Sage is 4.9, but really small boned and her legs are longer than Bellas


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

oshagcj914 said:


> No kidding! Is he actually underweight or is everyone so used to seeing [email protected]$$ dogs that that has become the new norm? Feel his rib cage. When you run your hand along it, how does it feel? Run you hand along the back of your hand with you fingers out straight. You should be able to feel the ribs the way you can feel the bones I your hand. Now make a fist and run your fingers along the tops of your knuckles. You can both feel and see the dips in between the bones. If his rib cage feels like that, which pronounced dips between the bones, that's too thin. If he really is too thin, just up his food portions a bit. Satin balls are for putting weight on a dog who is severely underweight and won't eat or for quickly putting on a few pounds on a show dog for the ring. For a thin pet who needs healthy weight gain, it should be slow and steady gain. Satin balls are more for putting weight on fast, and I think they're overused to bulk up dogs who just need a portion increase.



Totally agree with you. It amazes me when Vet's give Teaka, who hit 7 pounds last week (but has already lost four ounces), and should be 5 - 5 1/2 perfect body condition scores! If that is perfect, then Timi (who in my opinion is perfect), would look emaciated to them!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you oshagcj, what an clear explanation of how to tell a good weight. I read in the NYT's that one in four dogs at Crufts were overweight! I always thought show dogs were in top condition.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

It's easier to see on this guy, so I'll use him. This is ideal weight, a few ribs showing but good muscling and no hips showing. 









This is under weight. Most of his ribs are highly visible along with his spine and hips. (This was following anxiety-related weight loss, he's almost back to a healthy weight now)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

kayla_baxter said:


> It's easier to see on this guy, so I'll use him. This is ideal weight, a few ribs showing but good muscling and no hips showing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What great pictures for showing what is good and bad THANK YOU Kayla!!:nod:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle looked way too thin after her battle with Parvo earlier this year. It took a few months, but Noelle's at a healthy weight. However, I can still feel her ribs. Those pictures of what a too thin dog looks like are really helpful. Thanks for posting.

Noelle hated Satin Balls. Kongs stuffed with cream cheese, liverwurst, or peanut butter, and adding high calorie prescription dog food turned Noelle's weight back around.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Very helpful photos.

I would not use satin balls or high fat products with this dog, Sam20e. You said sensitive stomach, and you don't want to precipitate pancreatitis.

Not sure if you'd want to consider this, but some of the premium dog kibbles are too rich for my Toy's stomach and he does not tolerate them well. His system seems much happier with a higher mid-level such as Nature's Variety Prairie. I see your food does have grain in it, and wonder if you might consider trying some alternative brands. My Toy does great on some foods and not as well on others and best on food with grain but limited amounts. Maybe consider something with fewer varieties of grains in it? It can take a little time to test things out to find brands that we like that our individual dogs do well on and that their tummies tolerate .


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

My vet also expressed the same concerns about satin balls. Very high in fat and may be hard to digest. We put Noelle and Francis on Hills i/d Digestive prescription food and they are doing fantastic. It helped them gain back all the weight they lost when they got sick.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree that the first thing to do is to figure out whether your dog is really underweight. oshagcj914's explanation and Kayla_Baxter's pictures really explain what is normal and what isn't very clearly.

Many people who have had hands on Lily insist that she is too thin, but she isn't. She is really just right and my vet actually thinks she is just right! The other thing with Lily is she self regulates her calories. I wish I knew how she does it, but if I feed her extra of something then she just eats less of her regular food. She has weighed within a few ounces of 36.2 pounds for over five years at all times of year and at all levels of activity.


----------



## sam20e (Mar 20, 2015)

thank you all. It was really helpful. He is not underweight.. the real problem is he is really fussy type. He will only eat when he got mood or really hungry. when ever we carry him, i can feel that his legs all not so strong and he will make a painful sound. so i guess he is quite weak. That's why i wanted to give some milk etc and make him feel better.. but from what i read many people they advice not to give them any dairy products.. 

thanks again for all your input.. i will do some more research and will try to add some meat, etc + his kibbles.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am guessing the limiting dairy products thing is due to lactose intolerance. Not a problem with goat milk. I soak my dogs' kibble in water usually, but 2-3 times a week, I soak it in raw goat milk. Haven't had any issues except I may need to cut back a few kibble pieces on two of them. lol

Oh, my old guy loves his goat milk ice cream treats, too.


----------



## sam20e (Mar 20, 2015)

thank you 

can you recommend any other meat item? like raw chicken parts etc? should i cook (boil) them or should i give him raw? any other meat items I can give?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I give my dogs raw chicken pieces, bone in. They also get raw meaty (beef) bones from my local packing plant. I don't cook them at all. Just watch for intolerances. My dogs handle poultry products well, but one has serious issues with beef. (She's why I have to get chicken necks and leg quarters. The other dogs thank her for that. lol)

I was told not to add raw to kibble. I usually offer raw in the morning and either fast them from kibble, or feed it to them at dinner. I will give the RMBs during the day when it's too hot to work outside or when I do their fleas drops to keep them from rubbing it off on the furniture, etc.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly (13lb mini) gets raw chicken legs, thighs, and wings, lamb neck bones, beef baby back ribs, pork short ribs, goat meat, liver, chicken hearts and gizzards and any other raw meat I think she might like!.................all raw! DO NOT feed cooked chicken bones! Besides, cooking meats reduces a lot of the nutrients that are beneficial! 
Being small, feeding Molly raw is not that expensive but you do need to have freezer space! I don't, so Molly gets 3ozs of raw in the a.m. and 1/3 cup of kibble in her bowl to graze on thru out the day as she is not greedy and self- regulates nicely 
Yeah, I think you are better to just feed her a more dense protein diet and let her gain weight naturally.......protein and exercise build muscles so it might help her fragile legs too!


----------



## sam20e (Mar 20, 2015)

thanks a lot all


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

sam20e said:


> thank you all. It was really helpful. He is not underweight.. the real problem is he is really fussy type. He will only eat when he got mood or really hungry. *when ever we carry him, i can feel that his legs all not so strong and he will make a painful sound. so i guess he is quite weak*. That's why i wanted to give some milk etc and make him feel better.. but from what i read many people they advice not to give them any dairy products..
> 
> thanks again for all your input.. i will do some more research and will try to add some meat, etc + his kibbles.


So stop carrying him around! He doesn't seem to feel comfortable or like it. I think if he had to walk on his own the exercise would put him in good condition musculoskeletally and he would probably eat better because he would need the calories to maintain the muscles. I can understand picking a small dog up if the circumstances warrant it for the dog's safety, but he's a dog, he has four functional legs, make him use them!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Maybe a Fit Paws doughnut to help him gain fitness and strength...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I have to tell you that every single person complaining that their dog had a sensitive stomach, soft stools, or gas that I have convinced to try freeze dried raw has come back to thank me for recommending it - total cure.
It is expensive, but manageable for a toy.
Trulee had soft messy stools when she arrived, so 
I switched her immediately and they have been perfect ever since. I bought three different kinds of quality small breed kibble for her to free feed between meals, and she won't touch kibble since she got a taste of freeze dried raw!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

sam20e said:


> thank you all. It was really helpful. He is not underweight.. the real problem is he is really fussy type. He will only eat when he got mood or really hungry. when ever we carry him, i can feel that his legs all not so strong and he will make a painful sound. so i guess he is quite weak. That's why i wanted to give some milk etc and make him feel better.. but from what i read many people they advice not to give them any dairy products..
> 
> thanks again for all your input.. i will do some more research and will try to add some meat, etc + his kibbles.


I would consider a trial of pancreatic enzymes for your dog. The behavior may not have anything to do with what humans consider picky, but may rather be related to discomfort the dog could be experiencing. Bio-Case is a non-prescription version of Viokase that I have seen recommended by a very experienced GSD person whose suggestions I very much trust. It can't hurt to give it a try. Digestive enzymes could maybe help.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Streetcar that is an interesting idea. My vet many years ago had a conversation with me about my Persian cat who had IBD issues. It was his vie that many many older cats have mild pancreatitis related to reflux up the pancreatic duct which is certainly very small in a cat and probably even more so in a tpoo compared to many cats.


----------

